# Last remaining relative visa 115



## fgfgerard (Nov 14, 2010)

I applied under the "Last remaining relative" channel last November and was only recently informed by email (see below) that there was a drastic reduction of the quota for entry via this method and I would be affected. Looking around on the internet some people were advised their application could take up to 6 years!!

I am pretty sure that people who have applied like myself were not given notice of this change or the likelihood of it's implementation before they put down a hefty amount of cash with their initial application. This seems really unfair. Effectively there is going to be a lot of folk held in limbo wondering if they are going to get the nod and if so when. Not to mind avoiding serious relationships or commitments which may effect their move in the meantime.

Is anyone else annoyed about this and what have people done or been advised?

Gerry




> The Minister for Immigration and Citizenship has determined that as of 25
> January 2011, the maximum number of visas which will be granted in the
> Other Family (Class BO/BU) category for the 2010 -2011 program year is 750.
> As a result, I regret to advise you that the Department is unlikely to be
> ...


----------



## fgfgerard (Nov 14, 2010)

Incidentally this is the stance of the Oz government....



> Visa Application Charge
> Any instalments of a Visa Application Charge already paid to the Department may not be refunded due to the delay in processing your visa application.


If this isn't daylight robbery then I'd like to know what is ..... really disgraceful!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

This country will be in a full blown recession in a few months unfair or not Australia doesn't need anyone else to come in and the country has a right to let in anyone they want. Same as Ireland which has gone on tough times.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

fgfgerard said:


> Incidentally this is the stance of the Oz government....
> 
> 
> 
> If this isn't daylight robbery then I'd like to know what is ..... really disgraceful!


Australian immigration is all about making money. We don't need skills we need overseas income to pay for the baby boomers when they retire.


----------

